# Is this wood worth cutting?



## Airbear77 (May 28, 2014)

This is kind of a multi question thread. I have been lazy and left a tree cut up on the side of my property too long and when I was chopping it on the log splitter I ran across a lot of spalting. First, I do not have any idea what kind of wood this is so if any one has an idea, please let me know. Second, is this worth cutting into pen blanks? Third, if it is worth cutting into blanks, do I need to do anything to it to stop the rot or will it just remain at the state it is now because it is in my climate controlled shop? I am going to try and add a few pictures of some I cut up and put a little shine on so you can see the grain. Thanks for any replies. Aaron


----------



## Edgar (May 28, 2014)

No good pens in that wood at all. You need to ship it to me so I can properly dispose of it for you.


----------



## Airbear77 (May 28, 2014)

edohmann said:


> No good pens in that wood at all. You need to ship it to me so I can properly dispose of it for you.



I will send you some if you want it.


----------



## ChrisD123 (May 28, 2014)

yup, looks like firewood to me, but it burns best in canada! so you better send it all to me asap! . Cut it up already! and post pics


----------



## Bob Wemm (May 28, 2014)

Aaron, that is fabulous wood.
I also could dispose of it very safely for you.
Great find.

Bob.
PS. Looks like Maple to me.


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 28, 2014)

Dry it well, and if you know someone with a stabilizing rig get em done!


----------



## plantman (May 28, 2014)

Aaron; Looks like a maple. There are a lot of good blanks in that piece. The fungi needs heat, humidity, and moisture to continue growing. If you have it in a climate controlled shop you are stopping one or more of these needs, and the spaulting should slow and stop. There are several ways of getting the most out of this wood. You could cut it up into 3/4 inch thick slabs, sticker the slabs, and cut into blanks as you need them. Cut into blanks, sticker them, and place a weight on top to keep them from warping in case there is any moisture left in the wood. Next you could cut into blanks, dip the ends or the whole blank in wax to seal it and keep it from cracking. Last you could cut into blanks, stabilize, let dry, and stack. This will remove the air in the blanks and replace it with a hardening solution making it solid and easy to turn. Any wood left over you can send to me.   Jim  S


----------



## bedangerous (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful wood which will make unique pens. I lost a Bradford Pear to a storm in NJ 11 years ago and cut it up and put it in a pile in the backyard till this February when I got hooked on this Hobby. The wood is spalted similar to that. You need very sharp tools. Now the whole family has pens made from that tree as a memento of the beautiful tree that was once outside the kids windows.

Enjoy.
Mitch


----------



## Airbear77 (May 28, 2014)

plantman said:


> Aaron; Looks like a maple. There are a lot of good blanks in that piece. The fungi needs heat, humidity, and moisture to continue growing. If you have it in a climate controlled shop you are stopping one or more of these needs, and the spaulting should slow and stop. There are several ways of getting the most out of this wood. You could cut it up into 3/4 inch thick slabs, sticker the slabs, and cut into blanks as you need them. Cut into blanks, sticker them, and place a weight on top to keep them from warping in case there is any moisture left in the wood. Next you could cut into blanks, dip the ends or the whole blank in wax to seal it and keep it from cracking. Last you could cut into blanks, stabilize, let dry, and stack. This will remove the air in the blanks and replace it with a hardening solution making it solid and easy to turn. Any wood left over you can send to me.   Jim  S



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Airbear77 (May 28, 2014)

Gary Beasley said:


> Dry it well, and if you know someone with a stabilizing rig get em done!



I actually have a stabilizing set up that I just recently bought. I guess I will cut it up then. Thanks.


----------



## robutacion (May 28, 2014)

Airbear77 said:


> Gary Beasley said:
> 
> 
> > Dry it well, and if you know someone with a stabilizing rig get em done!
> ...



A lot of people go through a lot of troubles to make their wood spalt, you got it my mistake so,  that is a bonus...!

That wood will be full of water/moisture so, before you attempt any stabilization, you need to dry those blanks COMPLETELY...! 

If is a lot of wood, I would cut a few blanks slightly oversized to take care of them now (use as soon as...!) and the rest I would cut (oversized) and rack/stack them up with some space in between, strap them to avoid possible movement.  Let them air-dry in your shop slowly, a moisture meter/gauge or weighing a blank now and wait until it stops losing weight, would be your 2 best options.

For the blanks you want to use ASAP, put them in an oven at about 70° celsius for 12 hours or so, more if necessary.  When perfectly dry, then stabilize them and they will be ready to be worked on after the juice is cooked/cured...!

Best of luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Airbear77 (May 29, 2014)

robutacion said:


> A lot of people go through a lot of troubles to make their wood spalt, you got it my mistake so,  that is a bonus...!  That wood will be full of water/moisture so, before you attempt any stabilization, you need to dry those blanks COMPLETELY...!  If is a lot of wood, I would cut a few blanks slightly oversized to take care of them now (use as soon as...!) and the rest I would cut (oversized) and rack/stack them up with some space in between, strap them to avoid possible movement.  Let them air-dry in your shop slowly, a moisture meter/gauge or weighing a blank now and wait until it stops losing weight, would be your 2 best options.  For the blanks you want to use ASAP, put them in an oven at about 70° celsius for 12 hours or so, more if necessary.  When perfectly dry, then stabilize them and they will be ready to be worked on after the juice is cooked/cured...!  Best of luck...!  Cheers George



George, I appreciate the information very much. Aaron


----------



## robutacion (May 29, 2014)

Airbear77 said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people go through a lot of troubles to make their wood spalt, you got it my mistake so,  that is a bonus...!  That wood will be full of water/moisture so, before you attempt any stabilization, you need to dry those blanks COMPLETELY...!  If is a lot of wood, I would cut a few blanks slightly oversized to take care of them now (use as soon as...!) and the rest I would cut (oversized) and rack/stack them up with some space in between, strap them to avoid possible movement.  Let them air-dry in your shop slowly, a moisture meter/gauge or weighing a blank now and wait until it stops losing weight, would be your 2 best options.  For the blanks you want to use ASAP, put them in an oven at about 70° celsius for 12 hours or so, more if necessary.  When perfectly dry, then stabilize them and they will be ready to be worked on after the juice is cooked/cured...!  Best of luck...!  Cheers George
> ...



No "problemo"...!:wink:

George


----------



## Harpazo (May 29, 2014)

That is really nice looking wood.  

I've been collecting a few pieces of spalted maple myself.   I got into some that had spalting, was curly, and not only ambrosia but the ambrosia was wavy.  I'll start another thread and try to post photos.


----------



## Harpazo (May 29, 2014)

Here's (hopefully) a direct link to the photo.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/awesome-wavy-ambrosia-spalted-maple-123094/#post1672087


----------



## Airbear77 (May 29, 2014)

Harpazo said:


> Here's (hopefully) a direct link to the photo.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/awesome-wavy-ambrosia-spalted-maple-123094/#post1672087



Thanks. I think mine is chalk maple, maybe? Just googling and found it.


----------



## Airbear77 (May 29, 2014)

If anyone can positively identify this it would be appreciated. Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Harpazo (May 29, 2014)

I once heard a Master Woodworker (knows his stuff) say that the only true way to identify wood is to look at the leaf.  

To me, this looks like a maple.  Here's a video that might help you.

Maple Tree - How to Identify a Maple Tree - Maple Leaf Identification Video


----------



## Airbear77 (May 29, 2014)

Harpazo said:


> I once heard a Master Woodworker (knows his stuff) say that the only true way to identify wood is to look at the leaf.  To me, this looks like a maple.  Here's a video that might help you.  Maple Tree - How to Identify a Maple Tree - Maple Leaf Identification Video



Thank you.


----------

